# AM 32 or Admiral ???



## grady3 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Am32*

Well, I just bought the AM32 after trying it and the Admiral. The draw on the AM32 was much smoother, there was a little bit of vibration which a Sims S coil took away immediately. The difference in the weight is amazing. For Hoyt to come out with a moderately fast bow with light weight and still have the unlimited lifetime warranty, guranteed to have been tested to 1500 dry fires, and so on, is amazing. Not the the Admiral was not a great bow. I just liked the draw curve of the AM32. This has to be the smoothest bow I have pulled in all of my 30 plus years of shooting a bow. Some people may still be a little worried about the limb issues that Bowtech went through, but I still give Bowtech an A. I just give Hoyt an A+.


----------



## jkoperski11 (Aug 22, 2007)

I shoot bows from both companies. I have a 08 Guardian and just bought the AM32. The Admiral and captain just didnt differ to much from my guardian in my opinion. SO i wanted something different. And hoyt really outdid themselves compared to the past couple years i think. The alphamax is a sweet shooter and holds so steady. love the bow already. 
Admiral has a little shakey of a draw. 
Alphamax has a sweet draw. 
Admiral is a little heavier.


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

*info*

Weird...I bought AM 32 then I bought Admiral...I now know how Hugh Hefner Feels...I have two hotties!!!

I might start a HBO Series about a Palygimist Archer...Big Archery Love!!!


----------



## jkoperski11 (Aug 22, 2007)

Regohio said:


> Weird...I bought AM 32 then I bought Admiral...I now know how Hugh Hefner Feels...I have two hotties!!!
> 
> I might start a HBO Series about a Palygimist Archer...Big Archery Love!!!


same boat here my friend


----------



## uncleted327 (Feb 29, 2008)

Have been, (and still am) a huge Bowtech fan. Shot all the new Bowtechs, and Bears and an X-force and the Hoyt is on its way as my new hunting buddy.


----------



## varcher (Dec 6, 2006)

I own (and love) a Hoyt bow. For the 2009 year, without any doubt whatsoever, the Bowtech Admiral is on its way!:darkbeer:


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

*buy both and just pick one later.....*

Personally I love Hoyt. I work at a shop that sells both.

When I felt the smoothness and quietness after the shot of the Admiral I was really impressed. 

Speed wise I was a little disappointed with the Admiral only shooting 295 with a CX maxima hunter 250 were as on the AlphaMax 32 I shot 305 with the same arrrow. That's only 10 fps.....to some a big deal.

Something everyone should know---draw length adjustable cams shoot their best on the longest setting, obviously for speed with the longer power stroke, etc. But with the Hoyt they have 3? cam sizes on the AlphaMax one that max's at 30 and goes down to 28 another that max's at 28 and goes down to 26, etc. If you want a bow that will maintain its speeds and shoot its best with the cam closer to you draw length on its longest setting. This is something to consider on the Hoyt vs. Bowtech cam which goes from 30-24" with the rotating mods.

Ultimately you can't go wrong with either one. Both are very good bows but if you want a bow that shoots a little flatter go with the AlphaMax, if you want a bow that could give you a second shot, go with the Admiral.

I will say this I have sold equal Admiral and Alphamax in the last month.


----------



## LPPLAYER59 (Jan 12, 2009)

*Alphamax*

I still own bowtechs and diamonds, several of them. However, by far the alphamax 32 was the best shooting bow of 09. I even chose it over the alien.

The bowtechs haven't changed or advanced anywhere near where they should be. The are still the general and black ice. They shoot and feel the same. 

I didn't own any previous hoyts, but this alphamax is now my primary bow and I will be buying another hoyt later this year when the 2010's come out.

The alphamax outshot alll of the other 09 bows under 35" ata.


----------



## mudpossum (Sep 27, 2008)

I shot both bows with a biscuit set on 60lbs. 29in draw with a radial x weave 200 28 1/2 in 341 gn. arrow. The AlphaMax 32 shot 292 the Admiral shot 296 I shot each bow through the chronograph 6 times.Every thins I have read says the AlphaMax is faster.What am I doing wrong?I have my choice narrowed down to one of these 2 bows.Is the 70 lb.model Hoyt faster than the Bowtech and the other way around for the 60 lb model?I would not think that would be the case.I know that either bow will be a good choice and I will own one In the near future.Just to let yall know my current bow is a 2000 model Matthews Q2.


----------



## varcher (Dec 6, 2006)

If you have to make a decision and choose between either the AM32 or Admiral you are lucky. Which ever way you go will be a winner. Both bows are great! It will come down to personal preference...


----------



## dtilley001 (Jan 6, 2009)

mudpossum said:


> I shot both bows with a biscuit set on 60lbs. 29in draw with a radial x weave 200 28 1/2 in 341 gn. arrow. The AlphaMax 32 shot 292 the Admiral shot 296 I shot each bow through the chronograph 6 times.Every thins I have read says the AlphaMax is faster.What am I doing wrong?I have my choice narrowed down to one of these 2 bows.Is the 70 lb.model Hoyt faster than the Bowtech and the other way around for the 60 lb model?I would not think that would be the case.I know that either bow will be a good choice and I will own one In the near future.Just to let yall know my current bow is a 2000 model Matthews Q2.



I have heard from several dealers that think the IBO on the Admiral is a few FPS slower than it should be. One dealer was a Bowtech,Diamond,Ross,Martin dealer and the other dealer sells Mathews,Hoyt,Bowtech,Ross,Diamond,PSE, and Elite.


----------



## mudpossum (Sep 27, 2008)

Every thing I have read says that the AM32 is the faster of the two.Both bows were shot through the same chronograph and the Bowtech is faster.I don't know which one I'm going to get yet I guess I will flip a coin.


----------



## pawhittailslar (Dec 21, 2008)

*Elite GT500*

Make it easy on yourself and shoot an Elite - you'll no longer have a decision to make.

I never owned a bow so I didn't have any loyalty issues.

I shot them all, a lot, before I bought one.

Once I shot the Elite, the decision was easy.

Best for smooth, still in the hand, vibration free, quiet and speed. Hands down.

Diamonds and Bowtechs are next for smooth and quiet but they're slow pokes. PSE X Force is up there for smooth and quiet and is also very very fast, but it's ugly as sin and relatively expensive. AM is also a slow poke and behind on smooth and quiet but ranks first by a long shot on marketing $$$ and hype.


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

i would go with the alphamax!...:thumbs_up


----------



## Gary73 (Jan 11, 2008)

I originally liked my Admiral, then I grew to dislike it. I have now gone full circle and have fine tuned it and set it up so it now shoots really well. I have changed the carbon suppressor which made a nice difference on my bow. I have shot the Am32 and the only depts where the Am is better, is speed, ease of draw and its potentially more reliable, but this is yet to be seen.

The Admiral has the best back wall of any bow I have tried, its adjustable draw length is great. Its starting to really grow on me again. Its not a quick bow mind.

275fps fully loaded 420gr arrow 70lbs 29" dl.
285fps with 390gr arrow

82nd same spec 390gr arrow 305fps. I think the Admiral is doing 319-320fps IBO.


----------



## bowguy84 (Feb 14, 2007)

i would go with the am. hoyt are one of the toughest most durable bows you will ever own the reason they are more expensive is the tech riser takes longer to machine out of a block of aluminum i think you would be happy with the am they produce very good speed and they have a very smooth draw but the final decision is up to you


----------



## Pager21 (Dec 27, 2008)

I shot them booth and made a very hard descision. In the end i felt comfort won over speed. I left with the admiral.


----------



## ieatmeat (Feb 16, 2009)

That's funny right there! Everyone says it only shot 295 fps, etc. What do you guys want?! We aren't using rifles! 

BTW Good choice on the Admiral! I got one a couple weeks ago and love it! It's a little slow though. Only shoots 290 fps but I haven't put the afterburners on it yet...


----------



## Oregonbowguy (Feb 17, 2009)

Funny, i am relatively new to archery, been shooting for 2yrs. I have a lower end parker bow my wife bought me for christmas two years ago. It works fine but i am not in love with it. So i now have the green light to buy my ultimate bow. And i have no brand loyalty. Started testing bows out today. I am going to write a big report on a different thread but Of the bows i have shot so far my favorite two are the hoyt alphamax and the bowtech Admiral. And frankly i am hoping to find a bow that i like better then those 2 because i am not sure if i will be able to decide between the 2....


----------



## JPiniewski (Dec 7, 2002)

*Great idea*



Regohio said:


> Weird...I bought AM 32 then I bought Admiral...I now know how Hugh Hefner Feels...I have two hotties!!!
> 
> I might start a HBO Series about a Palygimist Archer...Big Archery Love!!!




I would watch every week !!!! --JP


----------



## mudpossum (Sep 27, 2008)

bought the Hoyt Friday.It was a tough decision but I liked the draw better on the AlphaMax.


----------



## orthodoc (Dec 7, 2008)

I bought the AM 32 on Friday. I shot the Admiral, Elite Z 28 and GT 500, and Reezen 7.0. You can not go wrong with the Hoyt, Elite, or Bowtech bows for 2009. Steer clear of the Mathews this year (I was shooting a Mathews SQ 2 for the past 7 years). Buy the bow you shoot the best, and don't look back. Go out in the woods and enjoy.


----------



## Rip Steele (Feb 11, 2009)

I would just buy both and pick the one you want to hunt with that day.


----------



## jamnjay (Jun 16, 2008)

Ive been a hoyt fan for over twenty years and believe they are going in the right direction with the lighter bow. I have shot both bows and went and bought a Dream Season with HF cams by far the better hunting bow. But if your just shooting targets cant go wrong with eather bow.


----------



## dtilley001 (Jan 6, 2009)

bump:darkbeer:


----------



## iawoody2 (May 24, 2007)

Go with the AM 32. I just got mine and it is great. Also, check my bio below, I changed.
I am not a speed freak, I beleive in heavy arrows for more hitting power and penetration. I have been bow hunting since 1959 and seen alot changes, not all good.
My Am 32 is 55lbs and 28in with a 350 grain arrow doing 270fps.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

I shot both today after work. Both are Sweet bows but Im gonna go with The Admiral it was quiet and shock free. The Hoyt was a little smoother and lil faster. But Im selling my General and buying a Admiral


----------



## jfrogg (Aug 27, 2007)

*Look at the bottom Cam on the Admiral!!!*

If you look at the bottom cam on the admiral you will notice that the cam is more than touching the edge of the cable. It is more of a rub and not to my engineering likings!!! In my hands the AM was a smoother draw bow and all the speed a hunter will ever need!! I robinhood on the 4th shot out of my new bow also. It just fit me so well!!!


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

shot both I'd get the katera


----------



## abentarro (Mar 20, 2007)

*am32 all the way*

draw the admiral slow and look at the bottom cam and watch it lean. The cam will almost hit the string. nThat should answer any questions you might have.


----------



## Firedog43 (May 17, 2007)

*Hmmm*

I am a big fan of Bowtech , I shot the admiral the other day , wow is that thing quiet. One thing I did not like about the admiral was the rough draw, but once you make it past the valley ,you can hold it all day. It shot amazing ,very accurate .Being that said I have not shot the AM, but can't wait to try:wink: 
You have a hard choice.


----------



## txdukklr (Jan 9, 2003)

I shoot both every other day and I like the admiral the most. My buddy has the am32 and i like the draw cycle most on that. All other areas my admiral.

very solid wall, quiet, vibration free, nice balance on the bow. Admiral is my vote!


----------



## Bow_Hunter41 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Might Try!*

I would try shooting the new Bowtech Airraid. My pro shop owner said they are supposed to be sweet. The are using the sames limbs as the hoyts EXCEPT it is a solid limb (the limbs are made by the same company). So you won't have to worry about it blowing up in your face, in my opinion hoyt limbs are by far the tuffest best limbs made.


----------



## bowguy84 (Feb 14, 2007)

huh if the do why wouldnt they advertise 5 layer lamination limbs dont know though if they do good for them there product will be 10 times better i would go with the am though


----------



## The Equalizer (Oct 25, 2007)

*I love bowtechs but once I started shooting the hoyts I saw the light. I went with the am32 because that was what felt best for me the bow is so well balanced and hand shock, vibration cant feel it on my bow, It is accurate, consistent and with my short 27 draw just smokes em. But with all that said shoot em all and buy the bow that you feel the most confortable with, because when that briuser buck comes along you dont want to be second guessing what your shooting. Good Luck*


----------



## balljoy (Mar 1, 2007)

*Has anyone shot the Vectrix XL from 2 years ago*



jkoperski11 said:


> And hoyt really outdid themselves compared to the past couple years i think.
> Admiral has a little shakey of a draw.
> Alphamax has a sweet draw.
> Admiral is a little heavier.


I am not trying to pick a fight, but what in the H$ll are you talking about. The Vectrix XL was put out by Hoyt just two years ago and I think Hoyt screwed up a bit by not offering it again. They took the opinion of all the speed junkies and threw faster cams on it and now it is the Katera XL. A great bow in itself, but not the Vectrix. It is a 4.6lb. bow, but offers decent speed, a super smooth draw cycle, and was absolutely dead in the hand without a stabilizer. I have two and not that the AM, AM35, or the BT Admiral are bad, they just aren't better in my opinion. I want a bow that is smooth, vibration free, forgiving, quiet, and has decent speed. In that order.


----------

